# What to expect as a beginner?



## PiedmontChun (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi all, I'm starting up with Judo and just wondering what to expect as a beginner in terms of curriculum? My expectations is that first items of business are:
1) formalities like etiquette, proper address, gi, etc.
2) ukemi, or basics of falling
3) basics of how to grab or grip partner's gi
Beyond that, what is normal to learn in the first few months? Are certain throws or techniques deemed "beginner" material and taught first, or does it vary widely depending on organization or individual sensei?


----------



## frank raud (Jan 6, 2017)

I hesitate to use the term "beginner material" as I prefer tothink of the early learnings as "foundation".  Probably the first throw you will learn is O-goshi (hip throw). You don't stop using it once you have advanced, but the basics of O-goshi allow you to develop other throws(Hani-goshi, Hara-goshi, etc) Without a decent foundation the rest of your techniques will suffer. You will probably learn O-goshi, Ippon seoi nage, some trips kouchi-gari, ouchi-gari. Your sensei will have his sequence of teaching the throws and hold downs, follow his directions and have fun!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 6, 2017)

It will depend on what school you train at. Every club is different but you'll pick it up. They're not there to make things difficult for you it'll all fall into place


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 9, 2017)

The conditioning can be quite intense. Lots of cardio. Bring water, don't eat beforehand, you'll regret it. My Judo class starts at 8:00 but I don't eat after 5:00 on those days, and it's only a small meal.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 9, 2017)

Langenschwert said:


> The conditioning can be quite intense. Lots of cardio. Bring water, don't eat beforehand, you'll regret it. My Judo class starts at 8:00 but I don't eat after 5:00 on those days, and it's only a small meal.


*Pre*-hydrating - loading up on water and electrolytes before you get to class is also useful, especially once summer rolls around. In the warm months I sometimes sweat out water faster than I can drink more without making myself sick.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Jan 23, 2017)

Update: My first Judo class over a week ago was hard. Conditioning was shrimping across the mat, pulling body across the mat with fists only. I learned to fall and forward roll / breakfall, first from a kneeling position and then from a standing position. On one attempt, I awkwardly landed abruptly on my shoulder rather than rolling with it and felt my body kind of "fold" under the weight of the rest of my body. I have a very bruised rib / pulled rib muscle that at a week still feels almost the same, so I am bummed and feeling beat up. But the club is nice, they were friendly and have multiple black belts helping teach, and I got a great vibe off of what they are teaching in general.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 25, 2017)

PiedmontChun said:


> Update: My first Judo class over a week ago was hard. Conditioning was shrimping across the mat, pulling body across the mat with fists only. I learned to fall and forward roll / breakfall, first from a kneeling position and then from a standing position. On one attempt, I awkwardly landed abruptly on my shoulder rather than rolling with it and felt my body kind of "fold" under the weight of the rest of my body. I have a very bruised rib / pulled rib muscle that at a week still feels almost the same, so I am bummed and feeling beat up. But the club is nice, they were friendly and have multiple black belts helping teach, and I got a great vibe off of what they are teaching in general.


 
What kind of techniques have they shown you?


----------



## PiedmontChun (Jan 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> What kind of techniques have they shown you?


Some of the grabbing and footwork used to unbalance the uke in order to set up for throws. Specifically technique wise though, I learned and practiced Osoto Otoshi, a foot throwing technique, which apart from the grabbing portion was very similar to a Wing Chun sweep technique I knew. Then there were some demonstrations of other throws by other students that I couldn't recall the names of at all.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 25, 2017)

PiedmontChun said:


> Some of the grabbing and footwork used to unbalance the uke in order to set up for throws. Specifically technique wise though, I learned and practiced Osoto Otoshi, a foot throwing technique, which apart from the grabbing portion was very similar to a Wing Chun sweep technique I knew. Then there were some demonstrations of other throws by other students that I couldn't recall the names of at all.


 
I still remember Osotogari and Ippon Seionage.


----------

